# Bonded nylon



## PEF

Hola.
Una consulta: Bonded nylon es nylon reconstituido??

High quality *bonded nylon*

Gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

What is this for?


----------



## PEF

Is the material a garment is made of.


----------



## k-in-sc

> *It's* the material a garment is made of.



;-)

Maybe "tela de nylon no tejida" ...

It doesn't say what it's bonded to, or what properties the bonding is supposed to impart?


----------



## HICOMAN

Bonded es un tratmiento que se aplica sobre los hilos de coser, en este caso sobre los de Nylon.
Este tratamiento recubre el hilo por lo que se gana en resistencia a la rotura y en resistencia a la abrasión, además de facilitar la costura.
Un ejemplo de nylon bonded es el PASSAT BONDED de la empresa Hicoman.
Espero que os sirva de ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

So how would you say that in Spanish? I saw some Chinese companies' translations on Alibaba but I don't trust them.


----------



## HICOMAN

No existe una traducción literal ni exacta, si te quieres arriesgar puedes utilizar "pegado" pero quizás no te entiendan...
¿Hablas de "yarn" o de "thread"?


----------



## k-in-sc

She said it was fabric, not thread.


----------



## HICOMAN

BONDED = LAMINADO / ENCOLADO
El tejido se recubre con una película de resina/goma que lo hace impermeable.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Thanks for the information, Hicoman. That's invauable!


----------

